# Callie is getting fat!



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Callie has never been skinny, even when a puppy, but she's been of normal weight. Over the past six months she's become a "plodder" and fatter and lazy. She is only 4. I can't figure out why or what to do. She gets only 1/8 C of dry kibble in the morning and a tiny biscuit, in the evening about 1/3 C of dry kibble (which she often leaves half) mixed with 1/4 can wet and a tiny biscuit at bedtime. I don't let her eat Molly's puppy formulated food, and she doesn't get table scraps. 

Molly keeps her busy and she's been getting more exercise, and I've been taking them to the dog park several times a week and getting her to fetch the frisbee, etc. 

Any suggestions of how to knock that weight off her without starving her? She really isn't that much of an "eater" and sometimes leaves half her dinner. 

She had a healthy checkup only a month ago, so it doesn't seem to be any kind of "condition" at least not one that manifests itself as an illness.


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

Have you had her thyroid checked?


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

No, that's a good idea. I'm going to make an appt with the vet to rule that out or see if that's the cause. It makes sense. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yup I would definitely get her thyroid checked first and then figure out how to cut weight off. Something just doesn't sound right with that amount of food and exercise. Plus thyroid testing is not usually done in general health check ups so it might not have been caught then.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

The miniature poodle I had 20 years ago did not have symptoms of thyroid disease, at least not the typical symptoms. But in an effort to find out why he was turning white and refusing to pee regularly, we tested his thyroid and he indeed need supplements. After treatment, his hair grew black again and he peed normally.

I have the thyroid checked on all my dogs once a year. I do not wait for symptoms that I recognize. It is just another test in their annual physical.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I have to agree with everybody.......get a thyroid panel done!


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

We are camping this weekend. But I made an appointment for her for Tuesday. We have a wonderful vet so he will get to the bottom of this. Thanks everyone for the advice.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Is there any chance that someone could be sneaking her bits of food? Or, could she be sneaking food from somewhere else? We had one female that used to eat the ripe dates as they fell off the palm trees, and she really did pork up on those! Over the years our dogs have also been known to pick their own apples, avocados, peaches and plums. Any time we have a dog on prednisone, we know we have to keep an eye on the fruit trees because the poor dogs develop such voracious steroid appetitites that they will climb the trees to get to the fruit. Hopefully, you will find out what is going on with Callie because four years old is awfully young to start putting on extra weight.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

We had Callie's thyroid checked and she is normal. Now it is a process of elimination. The vet put her on Metacam as he said she was a little sensitive in her hips. He wants to see if the Metacam makes a difference in her activity level. If not, then we keep looking for other medical issues, but she seems perfectly normal in every other way. Maybe Callie is just plain lazy!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I would look at what food you are feeding and what her optimum weight should be. If she is on highquality kibble without a lot of grains or cereals look at the quantity recommended for her optimum weight. If she is eating a kibble with grains and cereal then I would look at a different formula. 

If she should weigh 10 lbs and eat 2/3 cup total then you would reduce her kibble by 1/4 of the total amount and can substitute that same amount of food with cooked green beans to keep her feeling full...or a couple of tablespoons of plain pumpkin. In other words, feed 3/4 of the recommended amount for her best weight and substitute the missing kibble with cooked beans or pumpkin. She should loose on that plan and not feel too hungry.

I used to work at a local feed/pet food store and we always used this formula for weight loss for our clients. My veterinarian suggests this as well. It usually worked well.

Best of luck with this...it's a tough situation, I know.

VQ


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks Viking. She is 15.6 pounds and supposedly should be eating 1 C of kibble or 1 can. Actually I've been giving her about 3/4 (she gets grain free Merrick) but she doesn't eat all of that. She gets two tiny biscuits a day, and snacks are lettuce, or a piece of carrot or green bean. I'm hoping the Metacam will help her (but then, that would mean she has something wrong with her joints!) Maybe I should hope it doesn't change anything (meaning her joints are ok) and I just have to make her exercise more!


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Its been a while since I checked in. Callie is still pudgy. The metacam made no difference so her weight gain is not thyroid or an arthritic condition. I think part of it is laziness, part is the addition of Molly to our home. She will play with Molly, but not play chase, only face fight lying down. In the dog park she will let Molly fetch the balls and frisbee (like a mom letting her "kid" have everything) and stand by the gate or hang around with me. When Molly is not with us, she will run and fetch, etc. So I'm trying separate exercise. Also, she seems to be eating more now that Molly is around so I have to feed them separately. Molly eats carrots, beans, apples, lettuce - just about anything. Callie is fussy - she will only eat beans and lettuce. I'm going to try the cooked beans as suggested. (also cooked carrots) and see if we can knock a couple of pounds off her before winter. I was so hoping that she would be energized by Molly who wants to play all the time, but no, she loves Molly, but she is just too lazy!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Separate exercise does sound like the ticket. I hope it helps.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

If her health is okay, maybe she is just getting less active with aging. If you want to give her the same amount of food, buy her a good quality food made for " less active dogs " and she should lose the extra weight. Maybe cut on the cookies as well.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I was hoping Merrick had a food for less active dogs, but they don't. I gave her a lot of green beans tonight and she wolfed them down (just substituted some kibble for the beans and she didn't mind.) Callie is only four so she shouldn't be less active. I have to get less lazy myself and get her outside more. Today I took her out alone and she chased her ball like a crazy dog, non-stop for almost 1/2 hour. So, her health seems good. She is just less motivated to run around when Molly is around. Its like she is Molly's mommy! I wish I could take half of Molly's energy and give it to Callie - then Molly wouldn't wear us both out!


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

Four years old is still very young.
My Millie is a very energetic dog but when my daughter is over with her dog (a Spoo) Millie becomes a different dog.....it's like the wind has been taken out of her sail. I suspect it's jealousy, but she goes from being very playful to very passive. As soon as my daughter and her dog left after a couple of days Millie became her usual bouncy self again.
Callie may need some daily one on one playtime with you to exercise her and to make her feel "special".

Also watch the amount of cooked carrots you give her as they are higher in sugar than you think.


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

Oops, double posted.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hahaha!!! My Molly is on a diet at all times now! Just like people, some dogs tend to put on weight more easily than others and my girl is one of those! It didn't help that I shared whatever I was eating with her (resisting those pleading looks was sooo hard!!!)...............but now for almost the last year we have stopped that! If she gets a 'human snack' it is only one small bite, and as she has gotten lazier, I also cut back on her food portions. 
She now gets 1/4 cup canned or 3ozs of raw chicken in the A.M. and since she is a grazer she gets 1/4 cup kibble in her bowl for grazing..........she has a buffalo ear or bully stick or some kind of natural chew every few days (they last her a few days too) and I am stingy with training treats LOL! We have her at 12lbs 9ozs (she 11 inches at the shoulder) ...still sturdy but not fat. LOL! What's funny is that she is not a chow hound at all and it wasn't so much the amount I was feeding her, it was WHAT I was feeding her! Many days that 1/4 cup of kibble is left in her bowl & not touched till the next day..........I had to retrain ME!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Unfortunately Weight Watcher's is right: eat less, move more. I guess separate exercise sessions are going to be key for Callie. That and a lot of veggies! I can relate


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Critrluvr. That sounds like Callie. She is passive around Molly, but keeps her in her place. Yes, Callie is spoiled rotten, lots of love, but now I know to exercise and play with them separately.


----------

